# Starting speciality coffee business...need tea ideas



## cruise (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm starting up a speciality coffee business and I need some ideas for what teas to sell; something that gives of a luxury feel, not just breakfast tea.

All ideas greatly appreciated.


----------



## realcoffeeservices (Feb 16, 2015)

According to me, at the time of selling tea, you can take more innovative idea from filling customer feedback form.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

realcoffeeservices said:


> According to me, at the time of selling tea, you can take more innovative idea from filling customer feedback form.


I'm still not sure what your game is


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

jeebsy said:


> I'm still not sure what your game is


I often think this on numerous threads

Ian


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

realcoffeeservices said:


> According to me, at the time of selling tea, you can take more innovative idea from filling customer feedback form.


this is what happens when Yoda meets Google Translate.


----------



## phesarnion (Mar 3, 2015)

I would suggest going for Assam, Ceylon, some form of Oolong - maybe tie guanyin or some sort of Taiwanese like a classic dung ting, and then for green, either a Sencha, and some sort of Jasmine or lightly fruity green tea.

I'd definitely suggest going for loose, but you can make cleanup easier with open-top tea pouches. Alternatively, invest in some forlife stump teapots, they're tough as old boots, and come with an infuser for leaf tea as standard.


----------



## DeloresSteele (Jul 31, 2015)

I would suggest you to see reviews from members other than your location. It will help you a lot to choose a perfect <gs id="488f34b1-62bd-4356-a436-326b96dfeaeb" ginger_software_uiphraseguid="c991f98a-9baf-400a-9401-ed80534c8f9b" class="GINGER_SOFTWARE_mark">tea</gs> for your business. One of my favorite tea has been green tea just because its prevent obesity.


----------



## TeaChest (Aug 14, 2015)

There are so many teas available it is hard to know where to start, we currently have 26 teas on board with another 20 or so to be released over the coming months, but that is because we specialise in tea.

For yourself it might be worthwhile starting with a short run on a wide selection and then narrowing it down to what you can manage, drop me a line if you would like to talk about some opportunities for your coffee business.


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

Do you think using tea in pyramids looks unprofessional in a speciality environment? Even if it is good tea from a reputable company and you simply opt for pyramids rather than loose?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Stevie said:


> Do you think using tea in pyramids looks unprofessional in a speciality environment? Even if it is good tea from a reputable company and you simply opt for pyramids rather than loose?


Do you have anyone in mind?


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm a big fan of Birchalls for both pyramids and loose, but then tea isn't my speciality...They cup very well if that helps


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Whenever I go out sometimes in these "speciality places", I just want an ordinary tea like I get at home. Oolong doolong, Earl Gay, Arseam etc.. are all fine, but sometimes I just want a brew. it can be a Typhoo teabag, or a PG Tips one, I'm not hard to please. i'll happily squish it about in a mug add some sugar and milk and be quite contented. Now you might say well go to a cafe or a Mc Donalds, unfortunately these places use Teabags the like of which are not easily purchased in your average supermarklet, or come by the Kilo in Poundland.

So yeah a little box with genuine Typhoo or PG tips teabags in.... would make a pleasant change!

P.S. Especially as the coffee is usually not great


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Not a tea drinker myself ... but bags do come across as un-professional to me, especially considering the price you pay.

paying for a barista to grind coffee, tamp, pull, steam milk, do some nice art ... fair enough, happy me ..... but then my missus asks for a tea, they take a 4p teabag, put it in a pot add hot water and charge you £1.80 for it ???? ... seriously, couldn't you have used a glass infuser and loose tea to at least pretend its up-market ?

tea bags to me are the equivalent of been to cup coffee machines


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

I always think its funny that coffee purist sometimes don't give a crap about what they have when its tea







on top of that they moan at people who just want instant coffee and don't care that the beans where dried on a large patio somewhere in Brazil or that the coffee they are just about to drink has subtle hints of jasmine and cherry







don't take the wrong way, I'm guilty as charged myself.

As for tea I'd go loose in disposable open top tea bags, you can pre weigh doses to save time and when its time to serve simply dump and brew. A temp controlled kettle/boiler might be a good idea as certain types are quite finicky when it comes to temps.

I personally hate places which serve tea made from standard tea bags, imho it's like a cafe serving coffee made from instant.

T.


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

DavecUK said:


> Whenever I go out sometimes in these "speciality places", I just want an ordinary tea like I get at home....


Dead on. ICBA with fancy names that taste of creosote and daffodils, but a good strong pint of Rington's - the one in the green box of 80 bags - with a splash of milk hits the spot like no little-finger-lifted sophistication ever could. Alas, haven't seen any since Marks & Sparks Strasbourg took a dive. Supermarket Twining's gnatswater leaves us pining.









So whatever the esoteric blends and bionic brews you lay in, make sure there's at least one fit for traditionalists, troops and builders.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I don't sell tea for this reason (well I keep loose leaf under the counter with disposable bags and only sell them if someone is insistent). Would feel guilty about charging £2 for a tea bag and hot water, although in mitigation 'good' tea bags probably cost more than a shot's worth of coffee. Couldn't also hand over a paper cup of coffee and say "leave it about 3.5 minutes to infuse before cracking in" - don't really want to bust my arse to serve the best coffee possible and the compromise the operation with badly brewed tea.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> Whenever I go out sometimes in these "speciality places", I just want an ordinary tea like I get at home.


do you also find when you go to fancy restaurant you just want a tin of beans on toast, like you might get at home ??

I think there is a time and place for a teabag ... and a speciality drinkery isn't it ... its fine in a cafe that sells synthetic cream buns and touch of the button cappuccinos ... its even fine at 2pm in a hotel bar .. i'll even accept it at motorway service stations ..... but any establishment claiming to be speciality should have a little pride


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

h1udd said:


> do you also find when you go to fancy restaurant you just want a tin of beans on toast, like you might get at home ??


If I go to the best restaurant in the world and happen to want beans on toast, then I expect to f&^% get it.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

fair enough







.. I cant really argue with that


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

h1udd said:


> fair enough
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can and should, it's a nonsense statement


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> If I go to the best restaurant in the world and happen to want beans on toast, then I expect to f&^% get it.


Makes me think of this http://nextshark.com/woman-leaves-bad-yelp-review-in-restaurant-she-just-ate-at-the-owner-finds-out-and-responds/


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> I don't sell tea for this reason (well I keep loose leaf under the counter with disposable bags and only sell them if someone is insistent). .


How does that conversation go / have you had it happen? I'm sure it's just my approach to the world, but if I said do you do tea? and you said, no I don't...then I'd assume you don't do tea...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

"Do you do tea?"

"No, just coffee i'm afraid"

"I really wanted a cup of tea"

If it looks like they might walk away and i'm quiet i might offer one at this stage, otherwise will try to push them onto coffee


----------

